# Recoller coque écran MBP unibody



## jeremstyle (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour les amis,

je suis nouveau sur le forum. Je suis d'ailleur plustôt tourné vers PC, mais je me suis décidé à utiliser un mac pour la musique. Je suis d'ailleurs entièrement satisfait de mon choix.

J'ai acheté un MBP 15'' d'occasion de 2008, l'état est impec. Voila 4 mois que je l'utilise et depuis ce week-end je remarque que la coque dessus l'écran se décolle.

Voici quelques image.











Du déjà vu probablmement...

J'ai vu ce forum qu'un topic parlait de se problème, mais personne n'as jamais donnée de vraie solution, j'en ai donc recréer un. De plus j'ai chercher un peu sur différents forum et le conseil et de le recoller. Mais j'aimerai avoir des retours de personnes ayant déjà fait la manip.

Quelle colle utiliser, comment decoller le capot afin de le recoller sans le torde pour pouvoir mettre la colle. Un tuto photo serait super.

Sur différents site on trouve des marches à suivre pour démonter sa machine mais aucun ne c'est amusé a démonter cette partie. Je ne veux pas changer l'écran complet jsute pour un soucis estétique. Mais à mon avis sur le long terme le portable risque de ne plus se fermer.

Je veux pas rendre ma machine inutilisable pour un detail comme ca. Mais je souhaite réparer quand même, je me deplace beaucoup avec mon mac et j'ai besoin que les charnières restent intactes.


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## C@cTuS (31 Janvier 2012)

Probleme non reconnu par Apple mais si tu le déposes dans un centre agréé , demandes leur s ils peuvent voir avec Apple pour une prise en charge . On a déjà obtenu des remplacements Hors garantie pour cela .

il faut juste qu il n y ait aucun choc sur la coque écran .


----------



## jeremstyle (31 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. Mais est-ce que ca vaut vraiment la peine, il date de 2008 faudrait un miracle pour qu'il le repare et sourtout gratuitement.


----------



## Stuny (31 Janvier 2012)

Tu tape un scandale et si possible à une heure de pointe, tu dis que c'est inacceptable blahblah...


----------



## C@cTuS (31 Janvier 2012)

Pas besoin de crier, mais le problème est deja arrivé, donc demande normalement , et ton centre  contactera Apple pour savoir si une exception est acceptable .


----------



## jeremstyle (31 Janvier 2012)

Merci de vos conseils. Je vais essayer de demander à un revendeur agréé, ça coute rien. C'est juste que 4 ans après j'ai un peu peur qu'on me rie au nez.
Peut être que le revendeur peut le réparer lui même sans devoir changer l'écran. Au pire j'essaierai de le faire moi même.

Je vous tiens au courant. merci de vos conseils.


----------



## jeremstyle (2 Février 2012)

Voici la réponse du revendeur de ma region:



> Merci pour votre mail, nous allons ouvrir un dossier auprès d'Apple et vous tiendrons informé dès que possible.


 
Affaire à suivre en espérant que ca soit positif...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Février 2012)

Je pense , et j espère,  que c' est en  bonne voie .   


Tu aurais peut être û le déposer afin qu ils prennent des photos complètes du macbook pro , afin de montrer qu il n' a pas de choc ; a moins que tu aies tout fourni .


----------



## jeremstyle (2 Février 2012)

Merci du conseil C@ctus, mais voici la réponse dui magasin: 



> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Nous avons eu la confirmation d'Apple d'une prise en charge sous garantie de votre cas.
> ...


 
Donc semaine prochaine c'est réparé. Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Février 2012)

voilà tu vois ça sert de m écouter


----------



## jeremstyle (12 Février 2012)

Salut les amis,
j'ai amené mon macbook ce samedi pour le remplacement de l'écran. Remplacement fait en 2 heures et sans aucun frais de ma part.

Voici tout neuf:




Par ailleurs j'aurai une petite question que le vendeur n'as pas sur me donner une réponse satisfaisante:
Je dispose d'une coque plastique rigide avec deux crochets plastique qui s'enfichent dans cette petite fente (1mm a peine), je ne veux pas prendre le risque d'utiliser ma coque et que la coque alu dessus l'écran se redécolle. Quelqu'un à plus d'infos a ce sujet? Ca me parait vraiment impossible qu'une simple coque plastique de 1mm fasse décoller de la colle qui devrait tenir plusieurs années.

Voici quelques images:




















Merci de votre aide!


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Février 2012)

à mon avis vu le nombre de personnes qui utilisent ce genre de coque , on aurait beaucoup plus de retour . Par contre je déconseille car ça fait plus chauffer la machine qu autre chose .. deja qu un macbook pro chauffe pas mal d origine .


----------



## jeremstyle (12 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. Le système de dissipation de la chaleur n'est pas compris avec ma coque, le seule endroit ou l'air est rejeté (sur l'arrière du mac), n'est pas recouvert par la coque. Mon principale soucis était justement la coque de l'écran.


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Février 2012)

Oui ce que je voulais dire , c est que deja le portable chauffe, et la chaleur se dissipe dans tout l aluminium, pas forcement qu' au niveau de l aération arrière , donc la coque rajoute une couche et "renferme" un peu plus la chaleur dissipée sur tout l alu .


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Février 2012)

Tu as eu beaucoup de chance pour la prise en charge !


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Février 2012)

il a surtout écouter un bon conseiller     certaines personnes ont deja eu ce problème .


----------



## jeremstyle (12 Février 2012)

Pour ce qui est de la prise en charge, mon revendeur a juste transmis a apple les image que je lui avait envoyé (celle de ce post) et Apple n'as pas bronché pour effectuer la réparation sous garantie, alors que celle ci était expirée. En 2 semaine c'était réglé. Je pense pas que je suis un chanceux.

Savez-vous si par rapport au numéro de série on peut connaitre l'année exacte de fabrication ou vente de la machine. Dans mon cas c'est late 2008, mais ça veut dire quoi 2008, 2009, 2010?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Février 2012)

J'ai peur de me la jouer Cap'tain Obvious, mais c'est son année de sortie (avec précision early / late s'il y a eut différentes versions dans l'année). 
Ca permet une identification rapide de la gamme, car tous les "late 2008" par exemple seront les même! (d'origine bien entendu)


----------



## VirgMacBookPro (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Il y a deux semaines, j'ai eu la joie de découvrir que mon écran se décollait de la coque, alors que je choyais mon MacBookPro (15', "late 2008") depuis 2 ans et demi ...  Je suis passée faire un tour sur internet pour voir si j'étais la première à avoir ce problème et je suis tombée sur ce forum. Les photos m'ont permis de voir que d'autres avaient eu un problème similaire, et surtout que Apple avait accepté une prise en charge exceptionnelle des frais !

J'ai donc tenté ma chance, photos à l'appui, auprès d'un réparateur agréé d'une commune voisine. Après avoir constaté les faits et confirmé que l'ordi avait été bien traité, ils m'ont fait appeler Apple (Belgique : 070/700 773). Après une description du problème et quelques échanges avec les responsables, ceux-ci ont accepté de prendre en charge la main d'oeuvre et les nouvelles pièces pour la réparation ! Pourtant, l'ordi n'est plus sous garantie depuis 1 an et demi ... Ce qui me fait une économie de plus de 900 euros (remplacement de l'écran) ! :love:

Je souligne également la sympathie des gens auxquels j'ai dû m'adresser et leur bonne volonté. Je n'ai pas eu l'impression de devoir faire des courbettes pour ce geste commercial.

Voilà pour mon expérience, j'espère que ce problème ne se présentera pas chez trop de monde, mais que si c'est le cas, Apple continuera de réagir de manière positive ...

Mac-ement vôtre,

Virginie


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (22 Février 2012)

Vraiment heureux pour toi aussi! Il n'a semble-t-il pas été chanceux finalement, Apple reconnait bien que ses écrans finissent par se décoller. 
Bon plan si j'ose dire! Mieux vaut que ça reste collé, mais si c'est réparé gratos...


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Février 2012)

VirgMacBookPro a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Il y a deux semaines, j'ai eu la joie de découvrir que mon écran se décollait de la coque, alors que je choyais mon MacBookPro (15', "late 2008") depuis 2 ans et demi ...  Je suis passée faire un tour sur internet pour voir si j'étais la première à avoir ce problème et je suis tombée sur ce forum. Les photos m'ont permis de voir que d'autres avaient eu un problème similaire, et surtout que Apple avait accepté une prise en charge exceptionnelle des frais !
> 
> ...





C@cTuS a dit:


> il a surtout écouter un bon conseiller     certaines personnes ont deja eu ce problème .


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Ces coques c'est de la M"""" , souvenez vous , ça abimait déjà les macbook de la même façon !
Justement parce quil y a un espèce d'ergot qui se met la ou c'est sensible, j'en avais fais les frais sun mon Macbook noir , j'avais été un des premiers a en acheter une et j'avais posté sur le forum le test ... 

Bon je dis pas que c'est tjrs a cause de ces coques mais certaines sont faites en chine à l'arrache et elles ne respecte pas tjrs l'ordi qui est dessous / pour l'accroche ou le dissipation de chaleur .

Je remarque dailleurs que tout le monde en est revenu de ces coques ..


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (24 Février 2012)

En même temps, où est l'utilité de ces coques? Elles rajoutent de l'épaisseur, elles empêchent le refroidissement, et comble elles arrachent le chassis. 
Je pense qu'une bonne housse très moltonée pour amortir durant les déplacements et la non utilisation est tout à fait suffisante, et rien durant l'utilisation (pourquoi pas des protège-écran ou clavier).


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

exact !surtout depuis les coques unibody allu / c 'est inutile


----------



## Patrick16 (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également ce probléme de décollement d'ecran sur mon Macbook Pro unibody de fin 2009.

J'ai suivie les conseil de cette page et malheureusement pour moi, la personne du SAV a refusé de prendre en charge la réparation du mac.

J'ai également pris contact avec apple sur la lan express, et j'ai eu la même réponse.

En cliquant sur le lien ci dessous, vous pourrez constater les dégats.

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...D14DCCD7752B0C00!117&authkey=!AH3NxbTY1E5Hquw

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils ou astuces.

A bientôt

Patrick


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2012)

<Oh merde ! :rose: c'est pas beau dis moi ....


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Mars 2012)

Il y a un choc sur l écran ? ça peut expliquer le refus . 
Sinon, de quel "SAV" tu parles ?  ce n' est pas à la personne qui te reçoit en centre agréé qui peut accepter ou refuser cela ; cette personne doit contacter Apple afin d' obtenir une exception de garantie .


----------



## bmael (24 Avril 2012)

Ben moi j'ai contacté ICLG Nantes, ils m'ont dit que c'était Apple Care qui donnerait la réponse. J'ai contacté Apple Care, j'ai eu une réponse négative. 
Comme il a été acheté à la Fnac je vais tenter de ce côté-là.


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Avril 2012)

Oui mais si ton centre agréé demande à Apple ( ce n' est pas Applecare qu'ils contactent ... ils ont leur support dédié s'ils sont centre agréé  )  , il y a plus de chance que ça passe car ils fourniront des photos .


----------



## christo-67 (24 Juin 2013)

Je vien de déposer le mien a l'Apple store de strasbourg pour le même problème
Au début cette plutôt non .
J'ai parler de prise en charge exceptionnel par Apple ou de me le recoller comme vue sur le forum

Il me rétorque que c'est du niveau légende urbaine 
une prise en charge exceptionnel ou un collage et qui valait mieu que je vois avec mon assurance ( il et légèrement égratigné sur le capot mai 3fois rien ) puis d'un coup il me la pris  pour l'amener  5 minute 
une fois revenu il me dit que mauvaise nouvelle ça ne se répare pas !:rose:

Puis il enchaîne en me disant bonne nouvelle c'est visiblement un problème reconnue et on me change l'écran gracieusement  

Bref je suis heureux :love::love::love:
Je rachèterez un Mac rien que pour ça 


Mon Or de prise en garantie : ( si sa peut service a quelle qu'un  pour faire pression )
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Statut de la garantie : Out of Warranty(OW)
Modèle : MACBOOK PRO (15-INCH, 2.53GHZ, MID 2009)
Date d&#8217;achat : 03-nov.-09

Problème: L'assemblage de l'écran est séparé: problème reconnu par Apple. Le wifi et la webcam fonctionnent toujours.
Étapes pour reproduire: Ouvrir l'écran normalement et constater la séparation.
Solution proposée: Remplacement de l'écran pris en charge par Apple.

TAT estimé: Vous serez contacté sous 3/5 j

Estimation de la réparation
Référence article	Description	Prix	Montant du
661-5215	Display Assembly, Glossy	&#8364; 394.00	&#8364; 394.00
S1490LL/A	Réparation de Hardware	&#8364; 29.00	&#8364; 29.00
                                          Total	&#8364; 423.00	&#8364; 505.90


----------



## christo-67 (25 Juin 2013)

Et voila j'ai déjà retrouvé mon macbookpro avec un écran tout neuf :love:
histoire réglé en a peine plus de 24H chapeau appel


----------



## madoc1 (19 Avril 2015)

Je relance.
Même pb chez moi décollage de l'écran.
par contre apple m'a répondu que le MBP n'était plus maintenu et donc obsolescence.
Le centre de maintenance Andromac m'a fait la même réponse.
Il refuse même de recoller l'écran.


----------



## christo-67 (20 Avril 2015)

Moi il me l'on changée


----------



## Jack27 (8 Septembre 2017)

je relance aussi. 
Même problème pour moi, le décollement s'est agrandi depuis 4/5 ans j'ai essayé la colle époxy cela n'a rien donné et en essayant de récupérer un morceau de colle en "ballade" j'ai cassé la vitre en soulevant légèrement maintenant l'écran est HS noir total (photo booth non détecté idem pour airport et bluetooth). J'ai lu sur un forum que ce décollement est dû a une surchauffe du Wifi et que le problème était revenu un an plus tard sur le nouvel écran de cette personne,  cela ne m'a pas vraiment surpris puisque mon wifi (airport) buggait depuis plusieurs mois. Maintenant je vais racheter un écran complet tout en sachant que ce problème reviendra surement d'ailleurs si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur.... quand je vois le fric que coute un tel matériel je trouve anormal que la prise en charge de ce défaut soit au cas par cas.....Cordialement


----------

